# GIOS Titanio



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Paid a visit to the UK's GIOS dealer a couple of days ago. If you look hard enugh the bike at the end of the row is a Titanio which I thought was NOS, but when I asked the price I found out that it wasn't for sale it was a customer's bike that had been refinished at the factory and was waiting to be collected. Shame I would have loved it. Seemingly it was about 12 years old - I didn't remember them making titanium frames.

Anyway it's the most Gios' I've ever seen in the same place and I was surprised how reasonable the top of the line Ultra Carbon was.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

They did and if you visit their site and go to vintage section you'll find a full blown picture of it. I think the last year they made them was 2000.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Gotcha - I'd forgotten about the vintage section. Thanks


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

God bless you, my son. I'd love to visit that dealer with about $5,000.00 in my pocket. I'd like to build up a Gios pista frame with the campy pista group. I love Gios bikes.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

wow! that's quite a Gios display. I'ld love to have one those big logos on the back wall there.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

David Loving said:


> God bless you, my son. I'd love to visit that dealer with about $5,000.00 in my pocket. I'd like to build up a Gios pista frame with the campy pista group. I love Gios bikes.


Was it you who inquired about A-90 frame ? I believe I saw an article on cyclingnews from around 2002. (archived) where this one quy was using A-90 pista frame to try beat 1 hour record...in fact, here it is! Drool!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

so which shop is this? I've always liked gios, and always wanted one... maybe one day!


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

The shop is Racescene. It's in Barnsley in the UK. They also stock Ciocc, Somec, Casati and a few more of the exotic brands that are genuinely made in Italy. The fellas are really helpful and their displays are beautiful.

Here are a couple more pictures I took.....

Ciocc










Somec










Great to be in a shop with something other than the usual suspects on offer.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That A-90 inquiry may have been me. Gios makes their Pista from an A-90 frame. I'm saving up and then I'll try to talk excel sports into importing one!
Now I have a steel Gios Megalite with semi horizontal rear dropouts set up as a fixed gear. You just can't have enough "blue."


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

That A-90 pista would match my A-90 roadie wonderfully. 

Does anyone know if Gios makes and cross bikes?


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Pablo said:


> That A-90 pista would match my A-90 roadie wonderfully.
> 
> Does anyone know if Gios makes and cross bikes?


Yes, Gios makes cross bikes, or at least touring bikes with canti brakes that definitely have a race geometry, but the only place I have ever seen them is in Japan.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

There was a Gios audax / winter training bike fully set up just out of sight of the first picture i posted in this thread with mudguards attached to eyes on the dropouts and all of that. Not sure if it had canti brakes from memory. I don't think it did.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

lousylegs said:


> Yes, Gios makes cross bikes, or at least touring bikes with canti brakes that definitely have a race geometry, but the only place I have ever seen them is in Japan.


You may have just made my day. :thumbsup:


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

My question to the OP is what he thought of the Carbon Lite bike ? How does it look visually ? And while at it, does anyone own one and can comment on the ride quality ?


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Carbon Gios looked every bit as good as my C50 does. To be honest the quality of finish on all the Gios' I've seen has been exemplary and the Carbon Lite was no exeption; and as I've said before I was surprised at the price. Including the top of the range Gios Mizuno fork it would be £2,100.00 incl VAT as opposed to £2,400.00 for a C50 and unlike Colnago and so many others they are happy to sell the frame alone for £1,800.00 so if you have a fork lying around you could use it. I'd love to have one if I had the need; and if I did I think I would have them deliver it in the solid blue.

An opinion of the frame from an owner would be nice, I agree. 

Here's a link to a photo site of a guy who picked his Gios up at the factory.


http://picasaweb.google.com/paulwellin/ItalyFranceMay2007#


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

Pablo said:


> You may have just made my day. :thumbsup:


Do a search for Gios Cyclocross Japan and you will get a bunch of links (all in Japanese of course), but all nice looking bikes.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

lousylegs said:


> Do a search for Gios Cyclocross Japan and you will get a bunch of links (all in Japanese of course), but all nice looking bikes.


Do a search for a Gios Nature.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

I have seen that photo album. Every Gios fan should see that photo album. To my pleasant surprise, I have discovered that my 1990. Gios Compact (same model) was ridden by both Roberto Visentini and Stephen Roche.

And speaking of Gios Titanio, take a look at the item #200351972267 at eBay.


----------



## gios carbon (Sep 14, 2009)

*Gios Titanio*

Just stumbled across this thread and mj3200's post of 06-11-2009, regarding the Gios Titanio at Racescene in the UK.

Pleased to say this is my bike which I bought new from Racescene in 1996.

I have ridden tens of thousands of miles on her and she is a delight.

Now fully refinished by Gios and home with her three stable mates,
a Gios Carbon v107, a rare Gios Chrono and my Gios A-90 winter training bike.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, gios carbon!


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

I passed on a Gios Titanio that was offered to me a few years ago and regretted it ever since....it was the right size for me too.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

gios carbon said:


> Just stumbled across this thread and mj3200's post of 06-11-2009, regarding the Gios Titanio at Racescene in the UK.
> 
> Pleased to say this is my bike which I bought new from Racescene in 1996.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the teaser man, posting some pics of all three would be very nice


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Now that really does make it a small world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

What year did GIOS stop making bikes in Milan??


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> What year did GIOS stop making bikes in Milan??




when DID they make bikes in Milan? Gios Torino --> Gios. Torino = Turin


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> when DID they make bikes in Milan? Gios Torino --> Gios. Torino = Turin


They are actually in Settimo Torinese, which is in the Province of Turin but lies outside of Turin the city itself.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Great to be reminded of another classic marque...

I see Excel is still selling the Gios Compact Pro for $995--w/o fork it looks like....Still that seems very reasonable for new steel--uses Dedacciai Pro CroMoly Superlight Special


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

mj3200 said:


> Paid a visit to the UK's GIOS dealer a couple of days ago. If you look hard enugh the bike at the end of the row is a Titanio which I thought was NOS, but when I asked the price I found out that it wasn't for sale it was a customer's bike that had been refinished at the factory and was waiting to be collected. Shame I would have loved it. Seemingly it was about 12 years old - I didn't remember them making titanium frames.
> 
> Anyway it's the most Gios' I've ever seen in the same place and I was surprised how reasonable the top of the line Ultra Carbon was.
> 
> ...


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

mj3200 said:


> Anyway it's the most Gios' I've ever seen in the same place and I was surprised how reasonable the top of the line Ultra Carbon was.





vlabein said:


> Gios was building a very nice Titanio in the 1990th wiith the classic Gios blue painting.
> 
> Maybe I will post some pictures later on.


This photo was taken at the Milan show when I was working for the largest GIOS importer in Germany. It was likely just a bit before 1990, but was definitely around that time period. They did indeed have a Titanio on display. It is quite telling that they had more non-blue bikes than blue bikes on the trade show stand.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

There is a ti frame on the current website, I don't know who makes it.

Biciclette GIOS - Titanium


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

*Titanio*

please see the Titanio later.


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 3


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 4


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 5


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 6


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 7


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 8


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 9


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

have to get 10 posts... 10


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry, this was the minimum to get the picture shown:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a really fine looking Gios! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

vlabein said:


> sorry, this was the minimum to get the picture shown:


Glad you posted to get your mins!!! 

Dayum fine piece of machinery ya gots there!!!!!

I love Gios steel and never wanted anything from Gios other than steel. But your Titanio is absolutely GO R JUS!!!!!

Details my man- what year? Did you buy new? What size a 55 or 56? Got close ups of the welds? I know it is hard to see the quality of welds on a painted frame but how about the drop outs? 

Now I wants one. Probably my most wanted Ti frame.


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

here some more pictures:











The welds are quite fine and the frame and fork is very hard to find.

Not sure how much were ever build worldwide.

I would be interested to know how many are still existing.

Cheers,
Vlabein


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

i love it!!!! 

what size is it? how did you obtain it? i am soooo jealous.

thanks for the additional pics. ride on in good health!


----------



## vlabein (Jan 9, 2012)

*4sale*



Ride-Fly said:


> i love it!!!!
> 
> what size is it? how did you obtain it? i am soooo jealous.
> 
> thanks for the additional pics. ride on in good health!


Hello,

the frame set is for sale now:

Titanium Frameset Gios Titanio Compact and Gios Carbon fork Size 52 -used - rare | eBay

Regards,
Claus


----------

